# Refinishing a Gun



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

I have an old synthetic 870. I want to repaint it. Any advise would be appreciated. I want to start by sanding the whole thing down. What grit do I use?


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

My advice is don't sand it.....
take it apart and have it blasted with alumna oxide.
DO it right.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Who will do that? The thing is pretty rusty.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Leave it alone and buy a new one??

Old and synthetic? I bought one of the 1st synthetic 870s around '92 or so. Doesnt quite qualify as "old". 

I had grandads Stevens 820b redone by Trapper Gun about 15yrs ago, coulda bought 2 870s for what I paid to have a $100 gun refinished. Turned out better than new. Did it to show the old man I appreciated such a timepiece. He threw the biggest Polish temper tantrum you have ever seen, for destroying the character of the gun. Leave it alone, and let your grandson have it, one day...


FWIW, the old Stevens hasnt been shot since I had it done, and will remain that way till I give it to my grandson, many, many years from now..


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I wouldn't give up on it. You could use it as a beater or 'throw-down' gun.
I'd 1st take it apart, the barrel of course but also get the magazine spring out & whatever else may be hiding some rust. My usual would be 'rust remover' from Brownells or somewhere, it also removes bluing. Rub it down with mid to fine grade steel wool. If you don't want to track down the remover use a little oil on the steel wool. With rust in the bore a regimen of Kroil & JB Bore cleaner will clean it up as well as anything.

When you get it the best you can, rub in a few coats of the home bluing liquid,dry, & oil down the metal. You have to get any oil off before the re-blue job. It may not be a beauty but hopefully get to usable condition. I've rescued a few from the edge of the grave. Some guns don't rate a professional($$) restoration.


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

Go to DuckHuntingChat.com and do a search on how to paint a gun. They have a real good detailed instruction post on painting shotguns.


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

to have it blasted check with a local body shop, or metal working place to have it blasted or get/borrow the stuff and do it yourself.
I do Duracoat refinishing and I recommend an at least, slightly blasted surface to give you the best adhesion for a painted/duracoat (or your choice of spray/brush on finishes, and no I do not advocate brushing) 
Glass bead blasting will work as well but will smooth the metal, and make the paint not adhere as well as a surface with just a hint of roughness as provided by alumna oxide.
check out my web page under photos to see some duracoataed guns.
Tools of the Trade
A polished surface is best if you want a nice blueing job done, blasting will be best for an applied finish or parkerizing. (which I will be offering soon as well)


All the above is my opinion and I am no-one so take it for what its worth.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys. This is the general plan.


http://www.duckhuntingchat.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=36000


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

looks great, let us know how it comes out!


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

I disassembled the gun, sanded everything lightly and degreased the parts that will get painted. I'm going to take some pics along the way. I have a bit of a surprise planned for the camo pattern. I hope I can pull it off.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

Depending on the detail you're going into painting a synthetic gun isn't too difficult, at least the stock is rather easy. The action & barrel are a little more difficult simply because they are metal. Look into some stuff called "adhesion promoter." You should be able to find it at about any auto-parts store. It will help the paint stick to the metal without a ton of prep work.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

3fingervic said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. This is the general plan.
> 
> 
> http://www.duckhuntingchat.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=36000


I have to admit, that is one of the nicest "home" paint jobs I've ever seen that is not from Duracoat. I don't think I have the patience to make one look that nice. I'd just get the gun dipped in my camo of choice, but I know that takes the fun out of the project! 
Looking forward to seeing pics.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Swamp Monster said:


> I have to admit, that is one of the nicest "home" paint jobs I've ever seen that is not from Duracoat. I don't think I have the patience to make one look that nice. I'd just get the gun dipped in my camo of choice, but I know that takes the fun out of the project!
> Looking forward to seeing pics.



That was a sweet paint job. I'm not that artistic. It won't be quite as involved as the post in the link, but it should be cool.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Okay, I put 3 coats of Rustoleum primer on the disassembled gun. I followed that by 2 coats of tan Rustoleum. I then cut out some stencils with an xacto knife. That was a pain. I then over the course of 3 days sprayed using OD green and brown with the stencils. Today I finished up with a few coats of flat enamel sealer. I will wait a day or two and assemble it. I took a few pics along the way. I'll post them all at once when the gun is assembled. Again, it looks cool to me, but it is nowhere near at the level of the link.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

All finished, and reassembled. Here are the pics, They start with the gun disassembled.
http://gallery.me.com/pvfrenchies#100031


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

NICE! I like the little touch with the skulls.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

ajmorell said:


> NICE! I like the little touch with the skulls.


Thanks. The painting was the easy part. Cutting out the skull stencils was tough.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

3fingervic said:


> Thanks. The painting was the easy part. Cutting out the skull stencils was tough.


I can imagine. I'm in the process of painting the synthetic stock on my 22 and have been cutting out grids on engineering paper to make a digi-cam style pattern.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

That sounds cool. What are you using to cut them out?


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

Exacto-knife


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

That is pretty cool! I like that it is different than your standard "camo". Definitely sends a message as well! Good work!


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks Swamp. It was a pretty fun project. I'm sure the neighbors were wondering what was going on in the driveway. All together with the sand paper, degreaser, primer, 3 cans of paint, and a can of clear coat, the project cost about $25. Not too costly, IMO.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

3fingervic said:


> Thanks Swamp. It was a pretty fun project. I'm sure the neighbors were wondering what was going on in the driveway. All together with the sand paper, degreaser, primer, 3 cans of paint, and a can of clear coat, the project cost about $25. Not too costly, IMO.


A heckuva lot cheaper than having it dipped....and whatever game you take with it will never know the difference


----------

